# Love Live! School Idol Festival



## Naiad

aka the game with all the waifus:






don't like the girls up there??? ^^^^
well there's actually more characters than that ayy

*What is Love Live?*

Love Live is a rhythm game for players of all experience levels. You use 'cards' to build teams, some cards boosting your score/stamina/etc.

*Is there a competitive aspect?*

Definitely. Around twice a month an event is hosted, prizes are then awarded depending on how you place/how many points you acquire.

And remember:





(Yes, there's an anime.)

------------------------------------

to start this thread off:

I need 5.5k more points to get Umi but I'm tired and everything hurts :')
SR Nico is cute af tho​


----------



## nard

yas but tbh nozomi is more bae than nico


----------



## ThePayne22

C'mon now, it's all about Maki.


In all seriousness, how are you guys doing on events? I plan on getting S2 in the ENG version and S3 in JP.


----------



## nard

ThePayne22 said:


> C'mon now, it's all about Maki.
> View attachment 78496
> 
> In all seriousness, how are you guys doing on events? I plan on getting S2 in the ENG version and S3 in JP.



om g your the last person i thought would play but yOU DO SO WELCOME TO THE COOL KID TABLE


I'm really close to getting this random rare so I'm pretty good. Going for that SR Umi that I probably won't get too, lmao.


that christmas nico tho


----------



## lazuli

im not a cool kid (no i am im the coolest kid im dave strider) but my brother plays this a lot on android
hes weird like you guys


----------



## nard

computertrash said:


> im not a cool kid (no i am im the coolest kid im dave strider) but my brother plays this a lot on android
> hes weird like you guys



u better START : DASH!!! outta here 







this is amazing


----------



## ThePayne22

Fuzzling said:


> om g your the last person i thought would play but yOU DO SO WELCOME TO THE COOL KID TABLE



Heh, I actually found LoveLive through this forum, lol. I play WAY too much though, lol.

And yes, Startash is amazingly amazing. xD




---
LOL THAT GYROID THOOOOOO


----------



## nard

ThePayne22 said:


> Heh, I actually found LoveLive through this forum, lol. I play WAY too much though, lol.
> 
> And yes, Startash is amazingly amazing. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> LOL THAT GYROID THOOOOOO



im will u bruh im up till 1 am playing and this event doesnt help


gyroids lmao


----------



## ThePayne22

Fuzzling said:


> im will u bruh im up till 1 am playing and this event doesnt help
> 
> 
> gyroids lmao


Whatever you do, DO NOT DOWNLOAD THE JP VERSION.

Just play the English version, cause once you start playing both (like myself) you lose SO MANY HOURS.


----------



## nard

ThePayne22 said:


> Whatever you do, DO NOT DOWNLOAD THE JP VERSION.
> 
> Just play the English version, cause once you start playing both (like myself) you lose SO MANY HOURS.



//runs to get JP version


i need to get some love gems


----------



## nard

The event ends in three days and they put 4x event point songs up. ;u; Need moar Snow... I'm so close to that SR Umi...


----------



## ThePayne22

Fuzzling said:


> The event ends in three days and they put 4x event point songs up. ;u; Need moar Snow... I'm so close to that SR Umi...



I've just been stowing up on snow, waiting for that 4x and the EX songs. Got 1500 and gonna use most of it tonight.


----------



## nard

ThePayne22 said:


> I've just been stowing up on snow, waiting for that 4x and the EX songs. Got 1500 and gonna use most of it tonight.



I don't even understand how to get my rank up in this event. I'm doing full combos and getting just about a B rank ( in the songs ), yet my rank seems to be going down.


----------



## ThePayne22

Fuzzling said:


> I don't even understand how to get my rank up in this event. I'm doing full combos and getting just about a B rank ( in the songs ), yet my rank seems to be going down.


If you actually want to rank to get another SR to idolize, you have to spend Love Gems.

If I like the idolized card, I typically spend about 20 gems over the course of the event.

Also, take advantage of the fact that your LP meter fills up every time you rank up.

How large is your LP meter currently?


----------



## nard

ThePayne22 said:


> If you actually want to rank to get another SR to idolize, you have to spend Love Gems.
> 
> If I like the idolized card, I typically spend about 20 gems over the course of the event.
> 
> Also, take advantage of the fact that your LP meter fills up every time you rank up.
> 
> How large is your LP meter currently?



I can have 43 maximum right now.


----------



## ThePayne22

Yeah, you'd need to play so often to the point that your bar is never completely full if you wanted to get the idolized SR. Lately it's gotten really tough to get high ranked in the ENG version, because its gotten more popular. Hopefully they make the rankings more lenient soon. (top 2000 instead of top 1000)


----------



## nard

I USED 3 LOVE GEMS

AND I WAS WAKE UNTIL 2 AM

BUT I GOT THE UMI

BLESS HER SOUL


----------



## ThePayne22

This event has been pretty tough on me. Only rank 1600 and I'm pretty much out of snow. Unless the next event card is amazing, imma probably take a short LoveLive break, lol.

On a brighter note, look at the cutie I got on the JP version yesterday. <3

Why is all of my good luck wasted on that account, when I actually care about my ENG account, lol.


----------



## nard

ThePayne22 said:


> This event has been pretty tough on me. Only rank 1600 and I'm pretty much out of snow. Unless the next event card is amazing, imma probably take a short LoveLive break, lol.
> 
> On a brighter note, look at the cutie I got on the JP version yesterday. <3
> View attachment 78797
> Why is all of my good luck wasted on that account, when I actually care about my ENG account, lol.




;u; I need to get a better Hanayo soon... I only have her normal Smile version. ^^; I feel like Rin, Hanayo, and Nozomi need some more love.


----------



## ThePayne22

Fuzzling said:


> ;u; I need to get a better Hanayo soon... I only have her normal Smile version. ^^; I feel like Rin, Hanayo, and Nozomi need some more love.



Popularity:

High
Kotori
Maki
Nico

Middle
Umi
Eli
Rin

Low
Nozomi
Honoka
Hanayo

I always feel bad in best girl polls, cause Hanayo never has any votes, so I normally put her as my favorite, even though I like Maki better, lol.


----------



## nard

ThePayne22 said:


> Popularity:
> 
> High
> Kotori
> Maki
> Nico
> 
> Middle
> Umi
> Eli
> Rin
> 
> Low
> Nozomi
> Honoka
> Hanayo
> 
> I always feel bad in best girl polls, cause Hanayo never has any votes, so I normally put her as my favorite, even though I like Maki better, lol.




We must collect all the Nozomi's, Hanayo's, and Honoka's!


----------



## Naiad

Fuzzling said:


> We must collect all the Nozomi's, Hanayo's, and Honoka's!



nate i
i never knew you
//whispers
liked honoka


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> nate i
> i never knew you
> //whispers
> liked honoka



ssHHSHSH


----------



## ThePayne22

Fuzzling said:


> honoka is mai waifu


Oh, I guess you do like Honoka, lol.


----------



## nard

ThePayne22 said:


> Oh, I guess you do like Honoka, lol.



i 

nvm


The event ends today and I need to get my rank into the 10k's. ;u; I need those 3 Love Gems to scout... v u v


----------



## nard

i 

i got enough love gems to scout once

and 

i got

a

_*smile

nozomi*_


----------



## ThePayne22

Fuzzling said:


> i
> 
> i got enough love gems to scout once
> 
> and
> 
> i got
> 
> a
> 
> _*smile
> 
> nozomi*_



R or SR? Cause if it's a SR that's balla.

I got a scouting ticket for my rank in the JPN version and got a brand new Pure Hanayo SR.
(no pic online yet...)
Why do I keep finding pure Hanayos? lawl
Whatever, got that 10% chance drop, so I'm happy. ^^


----------



## nard

ThePayne22 said:


> R or SR? Cause if it's a SR that's balla.
> 
> I got a scouting ticket for my rank in the JPN version and got a brand new Pure Hanayo SR.
> (no pic online yet...)
> Why do I keep finding pure Hanayos? lawl
> Whatever, got that 10% chance drop, so I'm happy. ^^



it was um

the R


----------



## nard

Fourth Round of the Score Matches coming up tomorrow!


----------



## ThePayne22

ThePayne22 said:


> Unless the next event card is amazing, imma probably take a short LoveLive break, lol.


Well then, my favorite SR card is now out, so yeah...


I just wanna sleep... ;-;
At least it's not the main event card, so I won't have to grind THAT much.

Either way, best of luck everyone! ^^


----------



## nard

I got the SR Maki and Nico. I got bored of the EN version and I got the JP one... v n v I did not heed your warning.


um does anyone have an old japanese LL account i can have


----------



## galacticity

my friend got me into this mess of a game and it has _destroyed my life_

only upside is that I got the UR New Year Honoka B) now people won't stop FRing me though


----------



## Aradai

I GOT A SR RIN CARD YESTERDAY IM STILL SCREAMING


----------



## nard

yES HI FRIENDS


WELCOME TO THE BEGINNING OF THE END OF YOUR LIFE




galacticity said:


> my friend got me into this mess of a game and it has _destroyed my life_
> 
> only upside is that I got the UR New Year Honoka B) now people won't stop FRing me though



omg lucky butt

i just keep getting rares r i p




Aradai said:


> I GOT A SR RIN CARD YESTERDAY IM STILL SCREAMING




yaass SR's are good


keep getting them use your luck while you have it


----------



## galacticity

Fuzzling said:


> yES HI FRIENDS
> 
> 
> WELCOME TO THE BEGINNING OF THE END OF YOUR LIFE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg lucky butt
> 
> i just keep getting rares r i p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yaass SR's are good
> 
> 
> keep getting them use your luck while you have it



sssh it's ok pal

I gave in and bought gems and aLL I GOT WERE RARES
(which I then sacrificed to level up Hono-kami)


----------



## nard

galacticity said:


> sssh it's ok pal
> 
> I gave in and bought gems and aLL I GOT WERE RARES
> (which I then sacrificed to level up Hono-kami)



sacrifices must be made


----------



## galacticity

Fuzzling said:


> sacrifices must be made



llsif: encouraging cannibalism and helping you find your waifu since who-knows-when


----------



## nard

who am i

ive been playing LL for an hour+

who

am i


----------



## nard

Are you guys ready for the fifth Score Match? Finally, I can get a SR Rin card.


----------



## galacticity

[bursts forth from the grave]
WHY IS THIS THREAD SO DEAD

it has been 5 months since i started playing this game and i already have 2 EN versions and a JP app and a ton of accounts
life is good


----------



## Aradai

NARD ALWAYS GETS SO MAD WHEN I GET UR CARDS LOL
I got the ur kotori
big img lol


----------



## radical6

OMG THERES A THREAD FOR THIS

IM WAITING FOR SR SCOUTING FOR BIBI ON JP. PLEASEW. I WANT UR NICO. I HAVE A UR CHINA DRESS KOTORI..SHES OK..BUT WHY NOT NICO OR MAKI


----------



## Liseli

Holy crap. I play this game, man. I want all the waifus.


----------



## nard

THE THREAD IS BACK

WHO'S GOING FOR THE UMI


----------



## radical6

nard said:


> THE THREAD IS BACK
> 
> WHO'S GOING FOR THE UMI



shes ugly in that outfit
so is the army maki rn in jpn


----------



## Llust

Honestly, I've never played the game haha. I actually planned on doing so, but I wanted to watch the anime first. I intended to start watching the anime the past month, but I always got caught up in other ongoing animes..but I didn't know the game was this good >u<


----------



## galacticity

DANG THIS THREAD BLEW UP OVERNIGHT

im not really trying for the current Umi or Maki but i may try for the Honk that's coming up


----------



## galacticity

saved up for a 10+1 on one of my JP accounts, only got one SR. 
oh well, it's constellation Eli so I'll live. QuQ


----------



## nard

two expert songs after from the sr umi in the eng version hhrrnngg


----------



## galacticity

buuuump

is it just me or is anyone else not liking the cyber cards on JP


----------



## June

galacticity said:


> buuuump
> 
> is it just me or is anyone else not liking the cyber cards on JP



yeaaah same here 

i got too lazy for LL so i stopped playing for a month and would just open it for the free loveca + ur nozomi. i did a 10 + 1 honor student scout and it gave me 2 URs. now i can never leave smh


----------



## nard

hachi said:


> yeaaah same here
> 
> i got too lazy for LL so i stopped playing for a month and would just open it for the free loveca + ur nozomi. i did a 10 + 1 honor student scout and it gave me 2 URs. now i can never leave smh



wh y cant i be you omg


----------



## radical6

THEY TOOK OUT THE LESBIAN STUFF IN THE ENGLISH LOVE LIVE VERSION SO IM LITERALLY GIVING MY ACCOUNT AWAY 
WHY
??????????????????????????

also i got the new idolized SR umi in that weird costume set with those outfits tht have their names on them..shes so cute *_*


----------



## nard

justice said:


> THEY TOOK OUT THE LESBIAN STUFF IN THE ENGLISH LOVE LIVE VERSION SO IM LITERALLY GIVING MY ACCOUNT AWAY
> WHY
> ??????????????????????????
> 
> also i got the new idolized SR umi in that weird costume set with those outfits tht have their names on them..shes so cute *_*



what stuff omg i want my idols to love each other..,,,


----------



## radical6

nard said:


> what stuff omg i want my idols to love each other..,,,


in the Japanese game the stories always say gay stuff. like it's pretty gay and they don't hide it

in the EN translation they got rid of it
ALSO ON SIDE STORIES THEYRE MAKING IT SEEM LIKE THE PLAYER IS A SCHOOLBOY. and that the girls r Straight. This is an all girl school. Let me keep my gays


----------



## nard

justice said:


> in the Japanese game the stories always say gay stuff. like it's pretty gay and they don't hide it
> 
> in the EN translation they got rid of it
> ALSO ON SIDE STORIES THEYRE MAKING IT SEEM LIKE THE PLAYER IS A SCHOOLBOY. and that the girls r Straight. This is an all girl school. Let me keep my gays



my ships

gone


----------



## Miharu

Who's ready for the blue tickets to come out? <3 I'm so excited!! I can't wait for them to finally release the blue tickets in EN version!! It sucks we are 1 year behind JP version ; v; I also can't wait for the Medley Festival happening near the end of the year!!! It was super fun on the JP version <3 

Anyone aiming for Tier 1/2 on the current Eli event happening? > v<


----------



## BellGreen

I quit the EN version last year, actually. On the EN version I got to Rank 80-ish, and on the JPN version it took me a shorter time to get to Rank 103, which is where I'm at right now. It took so much time to get to the point omg. In the JPN version, there is a lot more exposure to expert difficulty and it's safe to say I can pretty much beat any expert song . I remember I used to struggle on hard difficulty for "sweet&sweet holiday" back when I was horrible lol
I almost never get to the top three tiers since I don't spend money for Loveca Stones on the game (since I'd have to buy JPN iTunes codes online too) and I don't really spend much time on the game either =P I've gotten addicted to it lately though


----------



## Miharu

@BellGreen

Yeah in the JPN version it's a lot faster to rank up compared to the EN version. JPN is 1 year ahead of the EN version after all. ; v; Which sucks!~ I used to play on JPN as well, but I had to uninstall it off my phone since both EN and JPN together took the majority of my memory on my phone ; v; So I'm sticking with EN for now. Currently rank 92 on EN. (LOL I agree, it took me 4 months to get to rank 92 on EN omg XD ) 

You don't need to spend any money on the game to get in the top 3 tiers. Just need to save up the love gems you earn, and use it on the event. (But then again I was just thinking about the EN server ahaha it's so easy to place in tier 1/2 with using only 12-25 love gems XD I have never tried placing the top 3 tiers in JPN since there's so many people and it's really competitive ;v ; A lot of love gems you'll need to use too. ; __ ; ) I don't plan on buying any love gems at all. I'm pretty set for now XD 3 URs and a ton of SRs mwuahahaha!~ C:< 

Yay!~ Glad you are getting back into it!~ What I really love about SIF is that it's not pay to win. They are really nice with the love gems and are generous with it <3 Not only that the free SR events they put out every 2 weeks is so much fun >//v//<b (Even though it is weaker than a real SR, still better than a R!~) 

Ahhh I remember I died when I tried expert, but now expert is just a breeze. I'm still trying to full combo Soldier Game on expert. ; v; So close, currently have it to A rank, but it's so hard to S rank combo it ; __ ;


----------



## BellGreen

SiF DOES take up a lot of memory unfortunately :/ I wish there was an option to delete song data so I could just delete the songs I never play and download them again when I want to. This only happens when you delete the app so I hope they could implement rhat feature soon! I'm sticking with the JPN version and decided to delete EN a long time ago.
I want to save up Loveca but I always spend it on recruiting new cards, and I always get SRs or below XP There are way too much JPN players to even consider tiering in top three, so I always focus on getting the SRs instead. I don't even try to get all the SRs actually lol, I only play if it the idol is Umi/Maki/Kotori/Hanayo as those are my absolute favorites. I hope I could get my hands on a UR Kotori, I know EN got one for free.


----------



## Miharu

Yeah, honestly I prefer JPN over EN, but I'm stick with EN since it was my first account hahaha  I shall muscle through! <3 I'm planning on playing on my JPN account again once I get a tablet!~ That way I can play on both again! I have my transfer code for my JPN account stored safely away <3 

Yeah I completely understand! It's literally war for the top 3 tiers on JPN. OHHH NICE CHOICES!! <3 My top 3 favorites are Maki, Umi, and Nozomi <3 They are just the cutest <3 I normally try to get to tier 2 to idolize their cards on the events. Those are the only 3 I'm planning on using my precious love gems for on events hahaha! 

Oohhhh!! I hope you get a UR Kotori on your JPN account!!!! And yeah!! I heard they gave out an UR idolized Kotori for Christmas ; v; Unfortunately I wasn't playing SIF during that time. I'm so sad I missed that! ; A ;

By the way!~ Who are your favorite Normal characters? c:


----------



## BellGreen

I always try to get two of each SR too since the idolized version is just that much better, but since it's pretty hard I almost never attempt it. There was a pajama event SR line and they were animal-themed when idolized 0_o I always like the idolized versions more, but I always hate having to throw cards away to make room for more. Using love gems to get more space for cards isn't worth it to me tbh; I'd much rather spend love gems on events. Kotori is my absolute favorite out of all the girls. I actually just used up 5 love gems today to try to get a SR/UR Kotori in the Printemos recruitment section but I get an R Honoka instead =P
I actually don't favor any of the normal girls at all ^^; Some of them actually look really nice though. I thought they were going to use some of them for Love Live! Sunshine!! but I guess I was wrong. The normal girls will probably be used for something though!


----------



## Miharu

Yeah ; __ ; I would have done the same hahaha I never tried to tier in the top 3 since on my JPN account I always got super lucky with solo scouts. The majority of my SRs on JPN were from scouting, unlike in EN where the majority of it is from events hahaha. Oh gosh ; __ ; That must suck!! I haven't run into any problems of having to throw away any important cards. (The ones I don't care about is the N cards, since they aren't very useful. I always max level them and idolize them first though before I feed them to another card/or sell them for money XD) Awww!! Wishing you luck on your next pull!~

Awww!! They are just so cute <3 I really love seeing them transform. They definitely changed their art styles compared to the first ones they released out. I was so shocked to find out they were the same N cards as the old ones, since they looked really different, in a good way. Super mega cute transformation hahahaha <3


----------



## Ezekiel

I've been playing this for over a year now. There's so many people playing it now that it's pretty much mainstream. Even my friends are playing it and most of them have never seen the show. Some of them don't even like the songs but are playing it to jump on the bandwagon.

After a year, I finally got a UR Maki. If only, I could transfer my URs from my Japanese account.


----------



## radical6

I HAVE 4 ****ING SR HANAYOS I HATE HANAYO SO MUCH I HATE HER. I LOVE ALL THE GIRLS BUT HANAYO. BUT I GET 4 SRS HANAYOS. ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miharu

@Ezekiel
Wow that's pretty long!! I've only been playing since February of this year ; v; I'm honestly not surprised there's a lot of people playing it now, it's a really addicting game!! <3 To be quite honest, I played it before I even watched the anime. I love rhythm games and my best friend got me into it hahaha XD After loving the game, I decided to watch the anime since I fell in love with the game <: 

Congrats on your UR Maki!!! > v<b 

@justice
Omg LOL SIF is trolling you XD I hope you get a different SR and let's hope your UR isn't Hanayo!! (I honestly like Hanayo though x] )


----------



## nard

i havent played in like 2 months and i want to play again but i.. dont know how to get back into it 

can i have some help ; - ;


----------



## Miharu

@nard
What were you bored of? o: Like what made you stop getting into it? c:


----------



## radical6

nard said:


> i havent played in like 2 months and i want to play again but i.. dont know how to get back into it
> 
> can i have some help ; - ;



just play lol
i only play around competitions for SRs so


----------



## nard

Miharu said:


> @nard
> What were you bored of? o: Like what made you stop getting into it? c:



when i had enough loveca for an event  to get 2nd tier but i ****ING IMPULSE YOLO ROLLED AND GOT 2 RARES AND THEN DIDNT HAVE ENOUGH TO GET 2ND TIER so i stopped playing because i always do that to myself


----------



## Miharu

@nard
OMG I FEEL YOU HAHAHA!!! I hate that when I just want to solo roll because I feel lucky but end up with a Rare ; ___ ; Also it's probably great to get back into it now!! They will be having the blue scouting tickets on the EN game near the end of this month OR start of August!!! It's really really really nice!!! Because you know how we have those "stars" we get for each 5 love gems we use to get a special scout? Well instead of getting 1 love gem back when you reach 10 stars, you'll get a blue ticket instead!!! If you gather 5 blue tickets then you have a 80% chance of getting a Super Rare and 20% chance for an Ultra rare!!!! I'm really excited for it to come out!!! You can also get blue tickets from every 20 levels! c: So if you are level 100, then that's an automatic 5 blue tickets! <3 For now, just farm love gems and enter the competition for SRs and wait for the blue scouting tickets, then you can yolo all you want and it won't necessarily be a waste! c:


----------



## nard

Miharu said:


> @nard
> OMG I FEEL YOU HAHAHA!!! I hate that when I just want to solo roll because I feel lucky but end up with a Rare ; ___ ; Also it's probably great to get back into it now!! They will be having the blue scouting tickets on the EN game near the end of this month OR start of August!!! It's really really really nice!!! Because you know how we have those "stars" we get for each 5 love gems we use to get a special scout? Well instead of getting 1 love gem back when you reach 10 stars, you'll get a blue ticket instead!!! If you gather 5 blue tickets then you have a 80% chance of getting a Super Rare and 20% chance for an Ultra rare!!!! I'm really excited for it to come out!!! You can also get blue tickets from every 20 levels! c: So if you are level 100, then that's an automatic 5 blue tickets! <3 For now, just farm love gems and enter the competition for SRs and wait for the blue scouting tickets, then you can yolo all you want and it won't necessarily be a waste! c:



ill... ill go get my ipad now and catch up

eDIT: WHAT SCORE MATCH ARE WE AT IN EN???


----------



## Miharu

@nard
YESSS CATCH UPPP!!! I'm almost at 50 love gems again ahahaha I'm so proud I haven't used any up yet XD Waiting for that blue ticket system mwuahahah! <3 SAVE UP AS MUCH AS YOU CAN!! XD

We currently just finished the Nozomi score match!! Next up is a token event! c: JP server got their blue scouting ticket on July 31st of last year, so hopefully it's the same this year!!! >//v//<


----------



## Miharu

whoops it double posted ;__ ;


----------



## nard

SHH!H!!!!! NOZOII IMY FAV<<,,

whatever the good news is i just yolo rolled once i opened the game and got an ELI SR!!!!


----------



## Miharu

@nard
DUDE IKR?? NOZOMI IS JUST HNNNGGGGGGG <333333333 My Top 3 is Nozomi, Maki, and Umi!!! <3 

DUDEEEE WHAT LUCK MAN!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!! Don't roll anymore if you are on the 9th star!!! XD


----------



## nard

Miharu said:


> @nard
> DUDE IKR?? NOZOMI IS JUST HNNNGGGGGGG <333333333 My Top 3 is Nozomi, Maki, and Umi!!! <3
> 
> DUDEEEE WHAT LUCK MAN!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!! Don't roll anymore if you are on the 9th star!!! XD



my top 3 are nozomi, honoka, hanayo 


ikr.. thank u. i wont, i cant anyways lmao


----------



## Sanxithe

*Nico Magnet*

Stopped playing for 2 months but my friend says a nico event is coming out in August and she is my forevergirl so NICO NICO NII I'M BACK MY LOVE!!~

Funny thing is, first time I started playing again after that super long break was on my friends phone and I asked her "should I choose technical/random?" (Since it was a score match) I could handle most technicals at a good A so my friend said "go ahead" AND THEN CAME SOLDIER GAME

Also everyone who gets a 252521 Score in the Nico Events are all cheats.

I've a friend that loves nico so much he has her on his walls, ceilings, Shelves, house keys.. Once we spent 3 hours straight just talking about nico and sora touki

Sometimes I think those that play the game and don't watch the anime and say they have favourites NEED TO WATCH THE ANIME. How can you call them your girl if you haven't watched her in action???

Here's my ordering of girls in my preferences
Nico (fave)
Rin (nya)
Eli (just for the seiyuu)
Hanayo (gf's fave)
Nozomi (oppai yeah)
Maki (eh.. Only for nicomaki, nothing else)
Umi
Kotori
Honoka (****tiest piece of crap in the universe)


----------



## Arualx

Omg I only just noticed this thread existed, ugh SIF is my life quq. I've been playing it since March like non stop and I've already gotten 5 UR's across my EN/JP accounts (not including give aways).
I tried to tier 2 for the Pride Eli event but I spent 16 gems and thought my 25k points were enough only to be bumped down to tier 3 by like 1k more points D; bummer.
Ultimate goal is UR Maki <3333 But I have 2 UR Nozomi's too; my darling waifus.
You can see all my cards here schoolido.lu/user/Arualx ;D

since i know you'll see this shan i'll get you to play


----------



## Miharu

@nard 
You're welcome!! And omg hahahah XD The struggles for love gems!!

@Sanxithe
DUDE SOLDIER GAME IS HELL OMFG And So much Nico love!!! Hahahaha XD Nico is too cute, but personally I'm not a big fan of her personality hahahaha

@Arualx
SIF has taken over my life ahahaha!!! Duudddeee that's nice!!! I know some people who has played for 2 years and have not gotten a singe UR (aside from the URs they give you as presents, but those aren't nearly as strong as a real UR ) So far I have 4 URs on my EN account and 2-3 on my JP account, I quit my JP account though since I didn't have enough memory space for it on my phone ; __ ; so I'm waiting until I get a tablet to play on my JP again.

AHHH THAT SUCKS MAN ; ___ ; That happened to me when I was going after a SR Maki a while back, and I was literally only 100 pts off from getting it idolized ; __ ; I was so bummed out since I used around 15 love gems as well DX

Good luck on your UR Maki!!! Hope you get it!!! >//v//<b I'm hoping to get one of those mermaid UR/SR cards, they are just so freaking gorgeous man hahaha


----------



## radical6

new umi event tomorrow for JPN

shes cute, but the idolized is retro pop and.... yikes. its ugly as hell

not gonna bother to tier lol


----------



## eggs

justice said:


> I HAVE 4 ****ING SR HANAYOS I HATE HANAYO SO MUCH I HATE HER. I LOVE ALL THE GIRLS BUT HANAYO. BUT I GET 4 SRS HANAYOS. ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!



i love hanayo with all of my heart and soul yet i just got my first sr hanayo a few days ago after months of playing. i feel cheated and appalled.


----------



## Miharu

New Kotori Token Event in EN!!! I might try to tier it, depending on how much extra love gems I have! <3 Currently have 52 love gems (but wanting to save 50 love gems to pull once the blue tickets comes out) ;//v//; The struggles because this Kotori is too cute idolized!


----------



## radical6

THE NEW UMI ON JPN IS SO UGLY AND IM LAUGHING BC THE TIER CUTOFFS ARE SOOOO LOW AND THIS IS THE LOWEST TOP RANKED SCORES HAVE EVER BEEN AAAA


----------



## Sanxithe

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY BELOVED YAZAWA NICO!!! LET THE VOICE OF SORA TOUKI RESOUND THROUGHOUT THE EARTH!!!~~~~ \(?Д? 

NICO!!! NICO!!! NIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!~~~~~

♪☆*:.｡. o(≧▽≦)o .｡.:*☆♪


----------



## Miharu

YESSSS!!!!!! IT'S ANNOUNCED!!!!! Blue scouting tickets will be on the EN server on July 31st!!! 5 more days!!! <3 I'm so excited!!! SRs/URs here I come <3 XD

On a good side note, I finally have a full team of SR/URs!!! And they are all Cool hahaha!!! Now I just need to get a Smiles team and Pure team with all SRs/URs XD My Cool Team is too OP atm <3


----------



## nard

Miharu said:


> YESSSS!!!!!! IT'S ANNOUNCED!!!!! Blue scouting tickets will be on the EN server on July 31st!!! 5 more days!!! <3 I'm so excited!!! SRs/URs here I come <3 XD
> 
> On a good side note, I finally have a full team of SR/URs!!! And they are all Cool hahaha!!! Now I just need to get a Smiles team and Pure team with all SRs/URs XD My Cool Team is too OP atm <3



i wish i had a real UR :')


----------



## Miharu

nard said:


> i wish i had a real UR :')



You'll get one someday!! I'm hoping soon!!! Better chance with the blue scouting tickets as well!! c:


----------



## nard

Miharu said:


> You'll get one someday!! I'm hoping soon!!! Better chance with the blue scouting tickets as well!! c:



oh yeah! also since im almost rank 100, ill get 4 tickets and then i have enough love gems to scout and get another!! woo

also i have a question, whats your friend id number( something like that)?? id love to add u in the game


----------



## Miharu

nard said:


> oh yeah! also since im almost rank 100, ill get 4 tickets and then i have enough love gems to scout and get another!! woo
> 
> also i have a question, whats your friend id number( something like that)?? id love to add u in the game



*high fives* I'm almost rank 100 too!! Currently rank 95!! Hahaha XD Wooo!!!

Yeah of course!!! c: It's 500878082!! What's your username? I tend to get lots of random friend requests on their but I don't accept them unless it's someone I know (or if it's a UR hahahah cause their effects in songs <3 )


----------



## nard

Miharu said:


> *high fives* I'm almost rank 100 too!! Currently rank 95!! Hahaha XD Wooo!!!
> 
> Yeah of course!!! c: It's 500878082!! What's your username? I tend to get lots of random friend requests on their but I don't accept them unless it's someone I know (or if it's a UR hahahah cause their effects in songs <3 )



name is soy sauce and the idol is honoka

( hopefully ill have a UR soon e v e )


----------



## Miharu

Added! XD Omg I'm so glad I asked for your username, I have a ton of friend requests I've never seen before omg hahaha 

(I hope so too!!! At least bigger chance with the scouting tickets coming in!!! I'm so excited for them!!)


----------



## ThePayne22

Miharu said:


> YESSSS!!!!!! IT'S ANNOUNCED!!!!! Blue scouting tickets will be on the EN server on July 31st!!! 5 more days!!! <3 I'm so excited!!! SRs/URs here I come <3 XD
> 
> On a good side note, I finally have a full team of SR/URs!!! And they are all Cool hahaha!!! Now I just need to get a Smiles team and Pure team with all SRs/URs XD My Cool Team is too OP atm <3



I was at work when the announcement was put up. Had to stifle my excitement so hard, lol. Currently ranked 133 in ENG version, so I'm getting 6 ^^

Also, how are you all liking the events? I've sat the last two out as a break on both ENG and JPN, but I'm probably gonna try to T2 on one of the next events.


----------



## Miharu

ThePayne22 said:


> I was at work when the announcement was put up. Had to stifle my excitement so hard, lol. Currently ranked 133 in ENG version, so I'm getting 6 ^^
> 
> Also, how are you all liking the events? I've sat the last two out as a break on both ENG and JPN, but I'm probably gonna try to T2 on one of the next events.



Omg hahaha must have been hard to hide your excitement!! I was just like bouncing up and down ahahaha!!! And omg NICE!!!! Lucky!!! How long did it take you to get to Rank 133? XD 

I'm loving it!! <3 Mainly because free SR and free Lgs haha! How many LGs do you have? O:  I'll only try to T2 an event if it's for one of my favorite characters haha


----------



## ThePayne22

Miharu said:


> Omg hahaha must have been hard to hide your excitement!! I was just like bouncing up and down ahahaha!!! And omg NICE!!!! Lucky!!! How long did it take you to get to Rank 133? XD
> 
> I'm loving it!! <3 Mainly because free SR and free Lgs haha! How many LGs do you have? O:  I'll only try to T2 an event if it's for one of my favorite characters haha



Been playing for a bit more than a year now on the ENG version and probably 6 months on the JPN. I actually found SIF through Bell Tree, someone suggested it, xD. 

I actually don't have too many LG, cause I always spend em whenever I get to 50, lol. (41 in ENG and 20 in JPN). Haven't been having too good of pull luck either lately. Used my new scouting coupons and got a  meh SR Smile Kotori, and in JPN I pulled two meh Cool Hanayos. Now 1/3 of my SR/UR cards on JPN are Hanayo, lawl.


----------



## nard

ThePayne22 said:


> I pulled two meh Cool Hanayos.



thats ironic because with my scouting coupons i pulled a cool hanayo lmao


----------



## Miharu

ThePayne22 said:


> Been playing for a bit more than a year now on the ENG version and probably 6 months on the JPN. I actually found SIF through Bell Tree, someone suggested it, xD.
> 
> I actually don't have too many LG, cause I always spend em whenever I get to 50, lol. (41 in ENG and 20 in JPN). Haven't been having too good of pull luck either lately. Used my new scouting coupons and got a  meh SR Smile Kotori, and in JPN I pulled two meh Cool Hanayos. Now 1/3 of my SR/UR cards on JPN are Hanayo, lawl.



LOL! That's great!!! I've been playing since February of this year! Hahaha SIF is too addicting omg XD

DUDE YOU ARE CLOSE TO 50!!!! Wishing you luck!! I just rarely have good luck with 50 pulls. I have better luck with solo pulls hahaha when the blue scouting tickets came out on EN 2 days ago, I did a 50 lg pull and only got 1 guaranteed SR. Then I solo pulled 4 times and out of those 4 times I got 2 SRs hahaha! I was able to idolize a Honoka SR!~ I got lucky with the blue scouting tickets! When I scouted using the blue tickets I got a Smile UR Honoka XD

Omg hahaha the rice goddess loves you! XD



nard said:


> thats ironic because with my scouting coupons i pulled a cool hanayo lmao



Blue scouting tickets? XD


----------



## Celes

Rank 108 with 1 Idolized SR, 29 SR's and no UR's except the promo ones. ;.;
I just tried the blue scouting thing and got a pure Honoka SR. Whyyyyy


----------



## xiaonu

I play this game religiously and loved the anime. Kotori and nico are my faves. I'm currently rank 74 and my goal is rank 100. I have a scouted ur and 2 promo ur. I also have 9 SRs ^^


----------



## nard

Miharu said:


> Blue scouting tickets? XD



yep

also the next two events are for nico and maki but i dont rlly like them and the next event i rlly want the sr from is in a month and i want it idolized but i have to wait so long rrrrr


----------



## Miharu

EpicRainbow said:


> Rank 108 with 1 Idolized SR, 29 SR's and no UR's except the promo ones. ;.;
> I just tried the blue scouting thing and got a pure Honoka SR. Whyyyyy


Omg how long did it take you to get to Rank 108? o(≧∇≦o) That's a lot of SR's!!! 
Awwww!!! ; __ ; Hope you get a real UR soon!! Wishing you the best!!! And damn, maybe next time!! How many blue scouting tickets do you have now? 



xiaonu said:


> I play this game religiously and loved the anime. Kotori and nico are my faves. I'm currently rank 74 and my goal is rank 100. I have a scouted ur and 2 promo ur. I also have 9 SRs ^^



Same here!!! I played the game first and got so addicted, then I heard there was an anime and watched all of it within 2 days hahaha! My favorite characters are Umi, Maki, and Nozomi <3 We have the same goals!! I can't wait to get to rank 100!!



nard said:


> yep
> 
> also the next two events are for nico and maki but i dont rlly like them and the next event i rlly want the sr from is in a month and i want it idolized but i have to wait so long rrrrr



Oh gosh ; __ ; 

OHH MAKIII!!! I honestly can't wait for the Maki one hahaha!! Oh gosh, the wait kills!! At the very least you can enter the event and grab as much love gems as you can!! To save up! <:


----------



## nard

Miharu said:


> Oh gosh ; __ ;
> 
> OHH MAKIII!!! I honestly can't wait for the Maki one hahaha!! Oh gosh, the wait kills!! At the very least you can enter the event and grab as much love gems as you can!! To save up! <:



oh yeah you're right.. im already at 28 lg that idolized sr will be mine


----------



## Celes

Miharu said:


> Omg how long did it take you to get to Rank 108? o(≧∇≦o) That's a lot of SR's!!!
> Awwww!!! ; __ ; Hope you get a real UR soon!! Wishing you the best!!! And damn, maybe next time!! How many blue scouting tickets do you have now?


For a while x3. I've played for a year now but took a break, so around 6-8 months maybe? I kept saving Love Gems so I did the 50 Gem scouting a lot during times for a guaranteed SR. I have 0 Blue Tickets now cause I used all of mine. Maki is best girl hehe


----------



## Miharu

nard said:


> oh yeah you're right.. im already at 28 lg that idolized sr will be mine


OHH GOGOGO!!!! 22 love gems to go for you!!! Hahaha I'm at like 3 love gems atm omg XD



EpicRainbow said:


> For a while x3. I've played for a year now but took a break, so around 6-8 months maybe? I kept saving Love Gems so I did the 50 Gem scouting a lot during times for a guaranteed SR. I have 0 Blue Tickets now cause I used all of mine. Maki is best girl hehe



MAKI IS ONE OF MY FAVORITES <3 <3 She's too cute ahahahah!!! And oh gosh I rarely have good luck with the 50 love gem pull hahaha I have better luck with the solo pulls to be honest XD


----------



## Celes

Miharu said:


> MAKI IS ONE OF MY FAVORITES <3 <3 She's too cute ahahahah!!! And oh gosh I rarely have good luck with the 50 love gem pull hahaha I have better luck with the solo pulls to be honest XD


xD I have bad luck with both. I'm to never try for an idolized SR at an event because I try to save gems for the 50 gem pull. I always aim for the regular SR so now I have a bunch lol. MakixNico OTP :3


----------



## radical6

ranked around 40k for nozomi event! shes super cute <3 ... i now have 5 hanayo srs tho. i hate hanayo. god ****ing dammit


----------



## Miharu

Yesss!! Finally reached rank 100 on EN server!! <3 Also ahh I started out late on this hanayo event!! ; v ; Her idolized form is so cute!!! If I didn't start out late, I would have aimed for her idolized form!! ;//v//;


----------



## radical6

maki event started
well
want to tier..but nico event is coming soon probs. also maki events on jpn = BLOODBATH


----------



## DivaCrossing

I've been lucky when playing Llsif, because I now have at least 4 SR cards, I've never been this lucky with this game. Ahh~


----------



## Coco_Weng

ERIERI ERICHIKA for the win! my favourite idol in LL!


----------



## Miharu

justice said:


> maki event started
> well
> want to tier..but nico event is coming soon probs. also maki events on jpn = BLOODBATH


OH GOSH!!! I would bet!! ;v ; JPN events are so hard to tier... RIP all your gems ; v ; 



DivaCrossing said:


> I've been lucky when playing Llsif, because I now have at least 4 SR cards, I've never been this lucky with this game. Ahh~


OHHH CONGRATS!!! How long have you been playing ahhh~ Also have you been solo pulling or doing the 10+1 scouts? XD



Coco_Weng said:


> ERIERI ERICHIKA for the win! my favourite idol in LL!


D'awww hahaha! XD I can't choose a favorite ; v; Too many I love hahaha!



I just can't wait until December!! I want to play Medley festival on EN!!! ; v; I played it on my JPN account and it was so much fun omfg and it made leveling a lot easier ahahaha!!!


----------



## radical6

IT WAS WORTH MY BLOOD SWEAT AND TEARS BUT I TIERED FOR MAKI AND GOT IN


----------



## Samiha

I LOVE THIS GAME
UMI UMI UUUUUU

My Friend ID is 064900976, if anyone's interested.


----------



## nard

Samiha said:


> I LOVE THIS GAME
> UMI UMI UUUUUU
> 
> My Friend ID is 064900976, if anyone's interested.



EN, TW, or JP?


----------



## xiaonu

I'm loving the new LLSIF update. Finally no more black bars on the sides of my screen, they optimized it better. But the buttons arent properly on the bottom as they should be. And loooove that i can see whether my members are idolized/max level/max bond on their icons. makes it easier when decided who to idolize. the medley update is nice. can finally have a use for all my accumulated gold.


----------



## radical6

xiaonu said:


> I'm loving the new LLSIF update. Finally no more black bars on the sides of my screen, they optimized it better. But the buttons arent properly on the bottom as they should be. And loooove that i can see whether my members are idolized/max level/max bond on their icons. makes it easier when decided who to idolize. the medley update is nice. can finally have a use for all my accumulated gold.



i was waiting for EN to have that update for soooo long god 

mmm i kinda wanna scout for seven lucky gods nico and eli but im saving up for victorian nozomi *_*


----------



## ThePayne22

justice said:


> i was waiting for EN to have that update for soooo long god
> 
> mmm i kinda wanna scout for seven lucky gods nico and eli but im saving up for victorian nozomi *_*



I'm still waiting for EN to update for seals. I've been saving R ever since JP released them and I'm running out of room. Been annoying, but Imma get so many tickets ^^

That being said, gonna finally start playing again. Goin hard on the next JP event whatever it is.


----------



## radical6

ThePayne22 said:


> I'm still waiting for EN to update for seals. I've been saving R ever since JP released them and I'm running out of room. Been annoying, but Imma get so many tickets ^^
> 
> That being said, gonna finally start playing again. Goin hard on the next JP event whatever it is.



probably a rin token event is next. starts on the 20th 
i dont actually like en llsif that much bc the servers less...populated. i dunno

also im sad Us is ending soon


----------



## ThePayne22

justice said:


> probably a rin token event is next.


I'm down for that.


justice said:


> i dont actually like en llsif that much bc the servers less...populated. i dunno


I prefer JP too, but I made the mistake of having both. >_< Goodbye life...


justice said:


> also im sad Us is ending soon


Yeah, it sucks but Us been around for quite a good while. Got a lot of stories between the 2 seasons of the show, the main story + side stories in SIF, and the movie (Still need to see that, prob gonna watch it this weekend)

Personally, Im looking forward to Aquors, though I am of course not gonna forget about how awesome Us is. ^^


----------



## Samiha

nard said:


> EN, TW, or JP?



Sorry for late reply! ^^ EN.

I'm so happy we finally have R Aqours cards in JP, I've already idolized, max levelled and max bonded with my Dia.


----------

